# What a MAJOR disappointment!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Today there was an event close by which a few of my friends and I went too. It had a bunch of vendors, different fun events like dock diving and fun agility, there was a cat show going on and also a "meet the breeds" section where breeders and breed enthusiasts brought their dogs for the public to meet.

Of course, my friend and I searched out "our" breed to see which kennel/dogs were being represented. 

The kennel there who was the ONLY German Shepherd representative other than a booth for our parent club (German Shepherd Club of Canada) made me want to cry and scream all at the same time.

I ended up having quite the heated conversation with him after he called my little girl "ugly".

He breeds dogs with no working titles and when I asked why he plainly told me in front of about 10-15 people that they were "a waste of time". I asked him how he determined his breeding stock and how he measured his dogs temperament/nerve/thresholds against the standard and he basically told me that as long as they looked good then titles were meaningless. 

My friend at this point walked away as she couldn't believe what she was hearing.

I stood around and talked with him some more and he went on to tell me that working lines were "ugly" and that he wouldn't want to look at them all day. 

Basically beauty was all he cared about... 

The young 2 year old male he had there was pale in colour, no secondary sex characteristics (everyone thought he was a she) and although he was a nice young boy (friendly with everyone) this dog walked low on his hocks. He is by no means what I would consider a nicely bred showline dog at all.

I told him I am training my dogs in schutzhund and he said, "well, anyone of my dogs can bite a tug or sleeve too" in a sarcastic manner.

When I countered with a "well, I am looking for THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG, the one who can work and look good doing it" he merely called me young and basically stupid. I was peeved.

I left shortly after... 

Then we hit the parent organization where I thought we would get some great educational talks and answers to our questions, where the breed my friend and I love so much would be represented properly and the public would be able to learn about "our dogs" well... didn't happen so much. 

They were recommending the kennel that was present at the show.. and we over-heard a conversation about how the GSD is a dog for everyone and that when the potential new owners were inquiring about if they would be a good match for a GSD the person said, "they fit into every lifestyle". 

Then another couple was talking to the other person representing the breed there and he was saying to check out three breeders, when I blurted out (hehe..) that they should check out schutzhund clubs, obedience clubs, agility clubs and other working venues and to ensure the breeding stock is evaluated properly not just by someone who loves their pet dogs, he kinda countered me in a round about way said it wasn't necessary... 

Oh boy.. was I disappointed with how the GSD was represented today.. 

I really wish they allowed pets inside this event so that we could get some good representations of the breed out there.

I think I am going to suggest to our club that we get a booth next year and possibly even do some demonstrations. May even get some friends together from around here who do other sports and try to get some breeders who I respect out there too... gesh.. what a frustrating event!

On the flip side, they had awesome vendors and great prices so the dogs got some fun loot when I got home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ugh


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it would be a great Idea to set up your own booth next year!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> ugh


Ditto


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, we all waked out of there extremely disappointed. 

Even my friends who are not "into" the GSD breed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the last place I would tell a novice to experience GSD is at a dog show.
seriously I belonged to that club . I could probably tell you who you were speaking with.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

hi liz

Sorry to hear about your experience at the all about pet show, we used to go there years ago, im surprised pando stephanis from Olympus was not there, he has been for many years and did demo's as well.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

robk said:


> I think it would be a great Idea to set up your own booth next year!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

carmspack said:


> the last place I would tell a novice to experience GSD is at a dog show.
> seriously I belonged to that club . I could probably tell you who you were speaking with.


Carmen, I knew the people from the website/magazine as well. Although never "met them" until today. I too belong to that club.

As far as experiencing the GSD, I totally agree but it would of been nice to see a better representation at that event since so many pet owners attend.

When I mentioned going to other events where the GSD would be represented in my opinion better, the people at the booth dismissed my input..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> hi liz
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience at the all about pet show, we used to go there years ago, im surprised pando stephanis from Olympus was not there, he has been for many years and did demo's as well.


I know Pando usually attends, I was watching for him but he didn't go this year, or at least, wasn't there today. I was going to go over to say hello since I have been to his club a few times and know a few members of his.

I hope that the next event the GSD can be represented better.. I almost wished I had my dogs with me so I could stand outside the door and let everyone meet them and watch them work!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, well then they'd want what you have,yet not know the amount of time and training that goes into having well behaved representatives. That is what should be stressed as well as the genetic background. Takes time and effort to train the results the public sees.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

True Jane, very true.

I would of liked more informative information coming from our parent club though. I actually plan on emailing them this weekend with my thoughts and hopes for the future in terms of what they will stress to those interested in the breed.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

That sucks, Elisabeth. Zefra is an awesome representation, even if I've only seen pictures.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> That sucks, Elisabeth. Zefra is an awesome representation, even if I've only seen pictures.


Thanks, so far so good with "little" Zeffie!

AMAZING working partner and just amazing temperament/nerve. Also, she's is pretty darn adorable, even for a "ugly" working line dog!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, it was quite the disappointment. The German Shepherd was poorly represented at this year's All About Pets Show. I didn't get to see any well bred, titled representations of the breed. I personally witnessed misinformation being passed on to people, and got to witness part of the conversation Liz had with the one breeder. 

This person actually said looks are most important, that competing and titling in work was bull poop, and that his dog could bite a sleeve any time. I was appalled by it, especially when he went on to say the working lines were ugly.

Hoping to set up a booth next year, represent the working dogs and Schutzhund.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

So looks matter above breeding crippled dogs... geez. People like this are also to blame for the dogs that end up in rescues.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I try my best to avoid these events. My husband and I get asked to do demos pretty often but we usually beg off since the majority of people just want to see "cute" dogs do "hysterical" tricks.

If you do go next year and set up a booth, give away tshirts that say-
"Utility is the true criterion of beauty." - Max Von Stephanitz, founder of the German Shepherd Dog

We had that on a club shirt years ago, always one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nice! Love the quote! 

I totally understand about people just going to look at the "cute dogs".

Personally I went for the cheap dog toys, treats and to get them a bed at a discounted price!  

I just hate when people (especially large amounts of people) think that those dogs and that breeder is the standard... I would of liked to see more information about the breed itself and not so much about how they do in the conformation ring.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I love that quote too! 

And I don't get how working line dogs are ugly! In fact, I would never admit to Rocket, but I am in love with working line sables. :blush: There are several on this board I would love to have, and when my breeder offered me to foster that one, and he finally sent me a picture, I almost melted then and there!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with the people that recommend YOU participate next year!

Hey, I went to the Meet the Breeds in NYC by the AKC this year and it just happened that all the GSD's represented were from working lines except for one. And that one was fully involved in Schutzund and a sable! 

We all pretty much spent our time telling people the breed is NOT for everyone and the health and temperament were key! Plus, what everyone was looking at were all sables the first day, a blanket back the second, so that was throwing the public off too and giving us plenty to explain and talk about.

And look at all the information we had posted on the walls!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Eliz.....I am very sorry that you dealt with an *ignorant snob* in this breed......
Not all of the *conformation people* feels the way he does, or shares even a minute amount of his deplorable beliefs.....I know without question, that I do not.

Continue proving that this breed should be maintained as a "whole" instead of a separation......more enthusiasts need to fight against the "grain" of thought and paths of most resistance. JMO


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I took a handling class with a conformation GSD person-he has always been very nice to me and to my dogs -its one of my favourite classes-oh and I've learned a lot from him too-some day I want to do breed shows


----------

